# What DVD Box Sets do you have?



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Since Box sets are relatively expensive, those that you buy tend to be ones that you really, really want. Which ones have you purchased...

For me so far...
Angel: Series 1
AD-Police: Entire Series (Anime)
Bubble Gum Crisis: Entire Series (Anime)
Bubble Gum Crisis 2040: Entire Series(Anime)
Black Adder: Entire Series (British)
Captain Scarlet: Entire Series (British, Supermarionation)
Cosmos
I, Claudius
From the Earth to The Moon
GodFather Collection
Highlander: Series 1
Robotech: Entire Series (Anime)
Star Blazers: Series 1 (Anime)
Sports Night: Entire Series
Stingray: Entire Series (British, Supermarionation)
Thunderbirds: Entire Series (British, Supermarionation)
Woody Allen Collection #1
U.F.O: Entire Series (British, Partially Supermarionation)
Young Ones: Entire Series (British)


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

Simpsons seasons 1 and 2. I will buy all seasons when they are out on DVD


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raj2001 _
> *Simpsons seasons 1 and 2. I will buy all seasons when they are out on DVD  *


It drives me crazy when they take sooo long. Red Dwarf (britcom) will take 4 years (starting this month) to release all current episodes. I assume Simpsons will take several years to get all the seasons as well.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

None at the moment, but for my birthday when I get that $100 WalMart giftcard from my aunt and uncle I'm going streight out and getting the Die Hard trilogy box set and the Stephen King box set walmart sells. Movies include, Golden Years, Cujo, Thinner The Langoliers and I forgot the other one.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I only have two, Band of Brothers and 24

I wish I could afford more, and I wish I had more time to watch them


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

From the Earth to the Moon
Bablylon 5 Season 1 (Season 2 out in April!!!!)


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Babylon 5 season 1, S2 on pre-order from Amazon.com
Law & Order season 1
Back to the Future trilogy
Sex and the City .... all 3 seasons that are available
Thunderbirds 1 thru 4

Plan to get the whole of B5 and SATC.... and S2 thru 5 of L&O when they are released....

And of course Star Wars 4 thru 6 if they ever are released on DVD.


----------



## leestoo (Mar 23, 2002)

All seven STar Trek TNG Boxed sets
Law & Order Season 1
The 6 X-Files Sets 
Babylon 5 Season 1
The 1st two STargate SG!
& finally Highlander Season 1


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Dirty Harry Collection 5-disc set
Scream 4-disc set
Spawn HBO series 4-disc set
Planet of the Apes : Evolution 6-disc set
Ken Burns' The Civil War 5-disc set
Rocky 5-disc set
Die Hard Trilogy Special Edition 6-disc set
Monty Python's Flying Circus 2-disc sets 1-6 (12 discs total)
Toy Story : Ultimate Toy Box 3-disc set
Back to the Future : The Trilogy 3-disc set
The Simpsons Season 1 3-disc det
The Best of Beavis and Butt-head Volume 1 3-disc set
The Best of Beavis and Butt-head Volume 2 3-disc set
The Man with No Name Trilogy 3-disc set
Jurassic Park / The Lost World 2-disc set
Stephen King 3-disc set (Cujo, Thinner, The Langoliers)
Schwarzenegger 4-disc set (Total Recall, The Running Man, Commando, Predator)

Edited on 4-25 to add:
Mr Bean - The Whole Bean 1989-1995 - 3 disc set


----------



## Dgenx321 (Jan 1, 2003)

The Shield: Season 1
The Simpsons: Season 1
The Simpsons: Season 2
Star Trek TNG: Season 1
Star Trek TNG: The Movie Collection
Back To The Future

Thats all for now..


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gcutler _
> *
> 
> It drives me crazy when they take sooo long. Red Dwarf (britcom) will take 4 years (starting this month) to release all current episodes. I assume Simpsons will take several years to get all the seasons as well. *


I assume it's because they want to ensure that Fox can still milk all they can out of the re-runs.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

From the Earth to the Moon
Back to the Future Trilogy
Star Wars Trilogy (on Laserdisc)
Star Trek Movies (Laserdisc - TMP thru Generations)
Stargate SG1: Season 1
Stargate SG1: Season 2
Space 1999: Box 1 + Box 2
Monty Python - A & E Box Set with Eddie Izzard Hosting
Die Hard Trilogy
James Bond DVD Sets #2 + #3 + all the movies missing from 2 + 3 (I already had the Tomorrow Never Dies and Goldeneye discs separately)
Toy Story Box Set
Jurassic Park Trilogy

I'm sure I have a few others.... I just can't remember them off the top of my head.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Also:

South Park - Season 1
Austin Powers Two Pack (the first two movies)
Men in Black Combo Pack


----------



## Jasonbp (Jun 17, 2002)

The Simpsons- Seasons 1 & 2
South Park- Season 1
The Best of Beavis and Butt-Head- Volumes 1 & 2
Toy Story & Toy Story 2 Box Set
24- Season 1
The X-Files- Seasons 1-4


----------



## RandyAB (Apr 4, 2002)

Buffy Season 1 and 2, with a preorder for Season 3
Angel Season 1
Planet of the Apes


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Band of Brothers
Rambo Trilogy
Sex & The City 1 & 2
James Bond
Toy Story 1 & 2

Come on Alias!

CoriBright, Season 4 of Sex & The City is now available.


----------



## Bardman (Apr 23, 2002)

Toy Story 3-disc set
Die Hard Trilogy
Back to the Future Trilogy
Austin Powers 3-disc set
Simpsons Season 1
Simpsons Season 2
All 3 Jurassic Parks (not a set, just have all three)


----------



## Glenn (Feb 20, 2003)

Sports Night
Band of Brothers
Die Hard Trilogy
Buffy seasons 1-3
Woody Allen (2 sets - I don't know the numbers, but the one with _Broadway Danny Rose_ and the one with _Hannah and Her Sisters_)
I, Claudius
Brazil (just one movie, but 3 disks with all the extras)
Larry Sanders
Fawlty Towers


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Does the Larry Sanders box set have the one with David Duchovny doing the Sharon Stone like leg crossing scene with Larry???


----------



## Glenn (Feb 20, 2003)

Wow, nothing like not checking back in threads where you've posted...

gcutler, to be honest, I haven't watched all of 'em yet. And it's just the first season, too, and I don't remember whether Duchovny was on in the first season or not.

Sorry for the non-, and then late, response.


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

Back to the Future
Stargate SG-1 (Season 1 & 2)
John Wayne
Jurrasic Park
Mighty Ducks
Star Trek (TNG Movies)
Toy Story (2 disk set)
StarWars (ep 4,5,6 on VHS)


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

From the Earth to the Moon.
Hunt for Red October/Patriot Games/Clear and Present Danger

Do mini sets count?
Point Break/Chain Reaction.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

My collection has some interesting box sets. LOL.

Faces of Death Complete Collection
Ghost Stories 1-5
Malcolm in the Middle Season 1 (RELEASE SEASON 2 FOX!)
My So Called Life Complete Series
WWE Tough Enough Season 1


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DBSOgre _
> *My collection has some interesting box sets. LOL.
> 
> Faces of Death Complete Collection
> ...


Eclectic collection if ever there was one


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

You can view my DVD list at DVD Tracker.

It's hard to count the number of "box sets" I have since some of the "box sets" were originally released as individual disks. In fact, for Anime series, the practice has changed from releasing individual episodes then later on purchasing the box set to packaging Disk one+the box to hold the rest of the series.

Having said that, after 3-1/2 years, I finally picked up the missing discs for my Twilight Zone collection. Image Entertainment has been re-releasing the series as five seperate box sets containing 9 discs.

Now, for Paramount to repackage the TOS sets.


----------



## Joe Bernardi (May 27, 2003)

The Sopranos seasons 1-3
Woody Allen boxes 1 and 2
The Alec Guiness Collection
Sex and the City seasons 1 and 2
James Bond 1st set
Marilyn Monroe Diamond Collection
Back to the Future Collection

I'm hoping for Freaks & Geeks on DVD; there's a lot of demand for it but no word yet.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Monty Python's Flying Circus
From the Earth to the Moon
Lodoss War
Buffy Seasons 1-3
Ultimate Toy Box (Toy Story 1 & 2)
Babylon 5 Season 1 (will get #2 soon)
Hallmark Event Films Collection
Blue Planet
Fantasia Collection

Plenty more I want....


----------

